# Shopping for bass head



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I came across 3 different bass heads I like and they range from 400 to 3600 watts

And idfk shit about bass equipment.I just know how to play lol.
I really want to stick to peavey cause their equipment has been very trust worthy to me in the past and still to this day.

I spotted the peavey 450 tour series which I thought sounded pretty cool and had a built in 9band eq and I'm allll about those eqs.

I spotted line 6 as my back up choice which it was their 400 watt lowdown series amp head

And then I spotted Bugera's beast of an amp head
The nuke 3600 watt amp head with a graphic eq

So far that's all I have spotted though i haven't played them.

I don't like nor do I want to spend over 600$
So help me out please guys...
The cab I'll be running it through is a 2x15 sunn O))) and I would much prefer a solid state head


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 3, 2010)

Look for an old Gallien-Krueger 1001RB, they can be found within your budget and are KILLER solid-state bass amps. 

Between the amps you're currently looking at, I'd say the specs of the Bugera seem to be the best. Though, I can't comment on tone. I've been pretty impressed by the Line 6 Low Downs as far as tone goes. Though, I'm not totally sure if 400 SS watts will be able to beam heavy bass playing without clipping a little early. The same thing goes for Peavey. I'd try and play them if you can, even if you don't know shit _about_ the gear, you should still be able to tell if you like the tone you're getting.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought this would be an easy answer until you said you wanted solid state. The problem with recommending a solid state head for your cab is hard because you have a cab that has low wattage handling (assuming the original sunn speakers are in the cab, do they look like this? http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g63/flemtone/Sunn215RH-b_002-small.jpg) If they are, then your cab will handle 160 watts. Those are Magna 158's rated for 80w each. 

What I WAS going to recommend was this...

Buy Peavey Tour VB-2 Tube Bass Amp Head | Tube Amp Heads | Musician's Friend


Because: You like Peavey gear, it's 200w so you should be okay, but 200w tube is loud enough for gigging whereas 200w SS definitely is not. It's not too far from your price range either. 

Check your speakers, you might have higher wattage ones in there.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

I haven't gotten the cab yet I just put it on layaway and I owe 310$ on it which will easily be paid off this paycheck and them I can start for the bass head but lemme get this straight.
A tube head is louder than that of a solid-state head?


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

Would building a rack be cheaper and easier? Or no?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 3, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> I haven't gotten the cab yet I just put it on layaway and I owe 310$ on it which will easily be paid off this paycheck and them I can start for the bass head but lemme get this straight.
> A tube head is louder than that of a solid-state head?



Not exactly. It's the way the amps clip that makes higher wattage for SS gear favorable to most player. In fact, wattage has little to do with volume. A good example would be comparing a 100watt tube guitar head to a 50watt tube guitar head. Even when both are pushed to their maximum, the volume difference will be negligible. 

Remember, wattage goes hand in hand with headroom, not sheer perceived volume output.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

Also why the he'll would they make the speakers such a low wattage?
Meant to run in stereo? Cause this cab is as wide as my 4x12 for my guitar and I know I ran an old kustom as head through it


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not exactly. It's the way the amps clip that makes higher wattage for SS gear favorable to most player. In fact, wattage has little to do with volume. A good example would be comparing a 100watt tube guitar head to a 50watt tube guitar head. Even when both are pushed to their maximum, the volume difference will be negligible.
> 
> Remember, wattage goes hand in hand with headroom, not sheer perceived volume output.



So how do I determine the volume of the amp head if not through watts?
Through ohms?
Cause I need to be able to be heard but still retaining my place as a bassist aka not bein louder and more noticeable as the guitars


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 3, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> Also why the he'll would they make the speakers such a low wattage?
> Meant to run in stereo? Cause this cab is as wide as my 4x12 for my guitar and I know I ran an old kustom as head through it



Back when Sunn was making amps (and not just a name used by Fender) bass amps (at least the ones they made) were 100 to 200 watt amps.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

Sooooo how do I make sure I get a bass head that can bust over two 100 watt amp heads?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 3, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> So how do I determine the volume of the amp head if not through watts?
> Through ohms?
> Cause I need to be able to be heard but still retaining my place as a bassist aka not bein louder and more noticeable as the guitars



To overly simplify it, volume comes from the speakers you're using, their size as well as efficiency. 

Honestly, I doubt you'll find a bass amp that won't be loud enough. What you will find is amps that start to clip and distort before getting loud and clean. 

Look for a beat Ampeg 8x10 cab. They're plentiful used, and I've seen them sell for as little as $400. They're VERY loud cabs when paired with a nice amp.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Aug 3, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> A tube head is louder than that of a solid-state head?



That's a can of worms I wont open. But tube heads will SOUND louder than solid state heads. Generally speaking tube watts will sound about the same as 3x equivalent solid state watts. So that 200w tube head above will be roughly the same volume as 600w solid state. 

The reason for that is when you turn up a solid state amplifier, the signal eventually clips and put out a bad sound. When you turn up a tube amp, the clips are different and the result is tube overdrive, allowing you to turn up a lot louder.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok so what if I got a bass head that was solid-state and 100 watts
Could I throw a boost pedal in front of it to boost the volume or would that damage and or clip?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 3, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> Ok so what if I got a bass head that was solid-state and 100 watts
> Could I throw a boost pedal in front of it to boost the volume or would that damage and or clip?



It would clip. There are bass practice amps with more than 100watts SS.

If you're playing heavy music with two guitarists using 100watt tube amps I wouldn't hit the stage with anything less than 600 SS watts or 200 tube watts. I'd also prefer to use at least a 1x15 and 2x10, ideally I'd want a solid 1x15 and 4x10 setup or an 8x10.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

Well looks like I'm hitting tube
Suggest away my friends


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

Also we're playing what we like to call and everyone else that hears us call us sludge grind
So it's heavy and decently loud
But looks like imma have to chew into tube ampheads -.-'
Somehow I know I will fuck it up SOMEHOW


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 3, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> Well looks like I'm hitting tube
> Suggest away my friends



Well, you're not going to find a lot of tube bass amps with 200+ watts for $600 or less. The one SV posted is pretty much the cheapest bass head with a tube power section.

Why do you want to go tube now? Amp companies don't charge by the watt.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Aug 3, 2010)

That peavey 200w tube head should be everything you are looking for.

Buy Peavey Tour VB-2 Tube Bass Amp Head | Tube Amp Heads | Musician's Friend

Also, if you're doing sludge/grind, tube tone great for getting the grimy bass tone.

You should also check out the Traynor yba200. It's also at that same pricepoint and stellar. 

http://bass-guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Traynor-YBA200-200W-Bass-Head?sku=481292


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

Alright imma shop around for other bass heads
But if you guys have any other suggestions that are cheaper but just as good I'm definitely game for it
Cause we all like Savin money


----------



## SargeantVomit (Aug 3, 2010)

Check out my bass tone, I use a Traynor tube head through a vintage 2x15 and it slays. 

CIRRHOSIS on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

What about this mark bass 250?
Sorry I can't listen to myshit I'm on an itouch ATM and workin on my pc


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 3, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> What about this mark bass 250?
> Sorry I can't listen to myshit I'm on an itouch ATM and workin on my pc



You mean the Little Mark 250 from Markbass? It's a small 250 watt SS amp.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

yep that one.Would it do alright?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 3, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> yep that one.Would it do alright?



I think it's going to be pretty underpowered for what you're going to be playing.

Try to shoot for about 600 watts or more if going SS.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

ok got done workin on the PC and DAMN SON that bass sounded awesome!
whats your rig?
and how does it hold live?


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think it's going to be pretty underpowered for what you're going to be playing.
> 
> Try to shoot for about 600 watts or more if going SS.



but the whole wattage ordeal with the bass cab....
I mean if theres a good tube head around a price lower than 600 I'll gladly run with that and if not happy with the tone begin on making it a rack later on lol
plus we like the warm muddy stuff but Iwant it to be versatile cause I like playing tech death on the side


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 3, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> but the whole wattage ordeal with the bass cab....
> I mean if theres a good tube head around a price lower than 600 I'll gladly run with that and if not happy with the tone begin on making it a rack later on lol
> plus we like the warm muddy stuff but Iwant it to be versatile cause I like playing tech death on the side



You said the cab is on layaway, just ditch it. Though, check the speakers in it first.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You said the cab is on layaway, just ditch it. Though, check the speakers in it first.



but....its a sunn....


----------



## SargeantVomit (Aug 3, 2010)

It's a Traynor YCS100H guitar head into a 1974 Traynor 2x15 loaded with eminence drivers. Live we are loud as piss. My guitarist runs a Peavey 5150 into a 4x12 dimed as loud as he can go and I dime the rhythm channel of my amp, and we mic the drums. I can overpower a room easily which I never would have expected. 

I bought my head for $920 brand new. So it's in your price range.

Traynor Amps: All Tube Guitar Heads


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 3, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> but....its a sunn....



Then save up for another cab.

Check you local CL for amps and other cabs.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

I just really want the Sunn cab
I guess I will try to check the speakers on it
where and what exactly am I going to look for?

and that head would destroy that cab T^T''''


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

this is the amp head I ran through the sunn cab when I tried it out
but the head I used was well, used XD
but exact same model

http://www.banks-amp.com/Shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=479&language=en


----------



## SargeantVomit (Aug 3, 2010)

The YCS100H2 is only 100w tube. Should be fine. I think ditching the sunn cab is a good option too, Sunn's aren't that great and it would open yourself up to lots more options.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

so that head you just showed me would run fine?! well then good sir
I have 1! amp head that may have my money if they have layaway XD


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> The YCS100H2 is only 100w tube. Should be fine. I think ditching the sunn cab is a good option too, Sunn's aren't that great and it would open yourself up to lots more options.



this might be a dumb question but
i was reading it and ummm
it says thats a Guitar head and not a Bass....


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

think the sunn cab might be an 8ohm cab as well? cause if so then I can run this Mark Bass 250watt easy cause it puts out at 150 at 8 ohms


----------



## SargeantVomit (Aug 3, 2010)

But the markbass wont have the volume you need man. 150w solid state will never keep up.

Yeah the Traynor I use is a guitar head. If you want a Traynor bass head you can get this 200w tube head as I said. Which would be the equivalent to 600w solid state.

Buy Traynor YBA200 200W Bass Head | Tube Amp Heads | Musician's Friend


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

wait wouldnt a bass kill a guitar head? or is that just cabs?
and where can I find the prices on these things?!


----------



## SargeantVomit (Aug 4, 2010)

Nah bass wont kill a guitar amp as long as you have a bass cab. 

The Traynor yba200 link in my last post says directly in red letters $959.00


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 4, 2010)

Lmao my bad xD
And I guess I'm just going to refund and put it towards a better cab and think the peavey 700 tour series would suffice? Or would I have to hunt these speakers down again or are today's bass cabs set to a pretty high watt standard?


----------



## SargeantVomit (Aug 4, 2010)

Yup that's a good head, get a 4ohm 6x10, 8x10 or modern 2x15 and you should be fine.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 5, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> Yup that's a good head, get a 4ohm 6x10, 8x10 or modern 2x15 and you should be fine.



hell motherfuckin yeah 8D thanks again guys and sorry for my Basstarded self


----------



## fitforanautopsy (Aug 5, 2010)

Peavey VB-2 head allll day


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 5, 2010)

well I spotted and played this Carvin bass head today and I really liked it
600 watt SS head with graphic EQ and tone shaping goodness and stuff that was just awesome lol and I put money down on it since WhiddlyWah and I discussed it and he said it was good.I trust his judgement on it very well and after I tinkered with it I was sold lol


----------

